# Windows sous Parallels : quel macbook 2020 (Air ou Pro 13)



## tyranael (21 Juillet 2020)

Hello,

Desole je n'arrive pas a trouver de reponse a cette question... je cherche a acheter un macbook pour des etudes. Je vais avoir besoin d'utiliser des applis bureautique sous windows (access, excel VBA, plus des logiciels PC bureautique). Sous OSX, je vais avoir ma bureautique, des outils de stat et de programmation.

Ma question est : pour mes besoins quelle est la meilleure configuration pour le processeur :

1. MBP : Processeur Intel Core i5 quadricœur de 10ᵉ génération à 2 GHz (Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,8 GHz)
ou
2. MBA : Processeur Intel Core i7 quadricœur de 10e génération à 1,2 GHz (Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,8 GHz)

Tout le reste (RAM, SSD, etc.) etant identique

Donc pas de puissance immense mais malgre tout du windows et du macos qui fonctionnent en simultane pour de la bureautique.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## ericse (21 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Je pense que ta question porte surtout sur les performances des deux machines :




__





						MacBook Air (Early 2020) Benchmarks  - Geekbench Browser
					





					browser.geekbench.com
				







__





						MacBook Pro (13-inch Mid 2020) Benchmarks  - Geekbench Browser
					





					browser.geekbench.com


----------



## tyranael (21 Juillet 2020)

Merci, je me demandais si le besoin en virtualisation pouvait modifier le besoin. Geekbench donne 1140 pour le MBA et 1137 pour le MBP pour le single core ce qui est quasi identique, et je ne sais pas sur le multi core est un reel avantage pour parallels...

Et ensuite je lis tout et son contraire sur l'autonomie des 2 machines...


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

tyranael a dit:


> Desole je n'arrive pas a trouver de reponse a cette question... je cherche a acheter un macbook pour des etudes. Je vais avoir besoin d'utiliser des applis bureautique sous windows (access, excel VBA, plus des logiciels PC bureautique).





tyranael a dit:


> Ma question est : pour mes besoins quelle est la meilleure configuration pour le processeur :


Pas besoin d'un processeur i7 pour les logiciels que tu vas utiliser. Un processeur i7 peut se justifier avec des logiciels de retouche photo, de montage vidéo, de 3D, etc. Mais en sachant qu'avec un processeur i7 ça réduira grandement l'autonomie de la batterie.

Avec un logiciel de virtualisation, il faut savoir que tout ne sera que de l'émulation, du processeur, du graphisme en passant par la quantité de mémoire qui sera au maximum que de la moitié du Mac utilisé. Donc, attention au choix, il faut un bon équilibre entre le processeur, de la taille du disque dur et de préférence SSD en passant la puce ou carte graphique dédiée.

Cruel dilemme qui se traduit à chaque fois par la somme à investir et comme les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs, c'est quand même bien à toi de décider.


----------



## ericse (21 Juillet 2020)

tyranael a dit:


> Merci, je me demandais si le besoin en virtualisation pouvait modifier le besoin. Geekbench donne 1140 pour le MBA et 1137 pour le MBP pour le single core ce qui est quasi identique, et je ne sais pas sur le multi core est un reel avantage pour parallels...


Windows étant très fortement multithreaded, c'est la performance multi-core qui compte. Ensuite si tu n'utilises qu'une seule application et qu'elle est monothread, ça peut compter moins une fois Windows démarré.


----------



## TomS74 (21 Juillet 2020)

Y a un paramètre à ne pas négliger je pense, c'est le refroidissement des machines pour maintenir des performances stables dans la durée, du coup, exit le MBA au profit du MBP, et bien entendu dans sa version Gen 10 (i5 2,0GHz, 16Go de ram et SSD 512 Go).


----------



## tyranael (22 Juillet 2020)

Ok merci à tous ! je vais opter pour le MBP : le processor i5 semble etre suffisant et par contre la vitesse du processeur plus elevée devrait être un avantage compte tenu de mes besoins.

Je vais prendre la version standard avec 16 Go de Ram et un SSD de 512, ce qui devrait suffire.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juillet 2020)

tyranael a dit:


> 1. MBP : Processeur Intel Core i5 quadricœur de 10ᵉ génération à 2 GHz (Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,8 GHz)





tyranael a dit:


> Je vais prendre la version standard avec 16 Go de Ram et un SSD de 512, ce qui devrait suffire.


Donc le modèle en 1) ci dessus ?
Je pense que c'est un bon choix. Ca serait sympa qu'après l'achat tu reviennes nous faire un topo après quelques jours ou semaines d'utilisation


----------



## TomS74 (22 Juillet 2020)

Baisse de prix de ce modèle à la Fnac, il est à 1929€ au lieu de 2129, ils viennent de me rembourser 200€ vu que j'ai pris le mien y a tout juste une semaine. Je suis refait !!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> ils viennent de me rembourser 200€ vu que j'ai pris le mien y a tout juste une semaine. Je suis refait !!


Mais c'est excellent ça


----------



## TomS74 (22 Juillet 2020)

oh oui !


----------



## maxou56 (22 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Avec un logiciel de virtualisation, il faut savoir que tout ne sera que de l'émulation, du processeur, du graphisme en passant par la quantité de mémoire qui sera au maximum que de la moitié du Mac utilisé.


Je suis d'accord pour la partie graphique (la virtualisation de windows est correct sur ce point, par contre celle de macOS ).
Mais dire que c'est de l'émulation pour le CPU (??) (les performances sont proche du natif)
Ou que l'allocation maximum de la RAM pour la VM est de 50% (??) (il faut bien sûr en laisser suffisamment pour l'hôte et celle-ci n'est pas pré-alloué)


----------



## Locke (23 Juillet 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Mais dire que c'est de l'émulation pour le CPU (??) (les performances sont proche du natif)


Tu as bien regardé les préférences d'une machine virtuelle ? Si l'utilisateur ne prête pas attention avant installation, combien de coeurs seront sélectionnés ? Eh oui, c'est bien de l'émulation et cela s'est beaucoup arrangé avec le temps. J'ai pu le constater puisque j'ai utilisé pendant un moment un logiciel de 3D comme 3DS Max. 


maxou56 a dit:


> Ou que l'allocation maximum de la RAM pour la VM est de 50% (??) (il faut bien sûr en laisser suffisamment pour l'hôte et celle-ci n'est pas pré-alloué)


Il n'y a que le strict minimum de réservé lors d'une installation, même motif, même punition pour la partie graphique, que le minimum. En fonction de la puissance du Mac, on peut attribuer la moitié de la mémoire et augmenter celle de la partie graphique. Beaucoup d'utilisateurs oublient que pour que macOS fonctionne correctement qu'il y a des limitations.

J'en connais qui utilisent Virtual Box avec 4 Go de mémoire et qui s'étonnent de ne pas dépasser 2 Go pour leur machine virtuelle et avec seulement 1 coeur ! C'est un peu l'histoire de la 2CV qui doit se transformer en Ferrari, je blague, mais pas que.


----------



## tyranael (25 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Donc le modèle en 1) ci dessus ?
> Je pense que c'est un bon choix. Ca serait sympa qu'après l'achat tu reviennes nous faire un topo après quelques jours ou semaines d'utilisation



d’accord ! Pour le moment je dois me lancer et appuyer sur le bouton ‘payer’ (Toujours un moment d’émotion...)


----------



## TomS74 (25 Juillet 2020)

Fonce, je suis ravi du mien (le même que celui que tu as choisi)


----------

